# MP4 duda conceptual acerca de el display



## fernandob (Ene 5, 2010)

hola , les cuento , me trajeron un MP4 de lso que hoy pupulan por ahi, pantalla grande cuadrada, botones como un circulo, 5 botones.

en fin, me lo trajeron solo para que jjugara con el ya que esta muerto, de primera solo lo desarme para que luego vaya al tacho ya que cosas de ese tamaño ni las miro.

pero he aqui el tema:

se que es lo que muestra la pantalla, es una pantalla de alta tecnologia, muestra imagenes buenas, no es una kakita de 7 segmentos o de matriz de puntos visibles.
incluso es de color.
EL ASUNTO ES QUE cuando la abro veo la placa flex que va desde la placa central hacia el display, y no tiene muchas pistas.
no es "un mar de pistas" , con lo cual deduje que solo le manda info de cambios a ese display *inteligente .*
el cual por ser un display *inteligente* ya posee chips incluidos.
desarme el display, capa por capa como un sandwich esperando encontrar alguna "maravilla" tipo placa de el tamaño de un papel higienico cn chips.........
pero nada .......

me parece poco probable que ese display se maneje en su totalidad , con todos lso pixels que tiene y el tema de colores con las pistas que habia.

no se, si alguno alguna vez abre uno saquenel efotos, el mio ya esta en la basura, ademas mi camara de fotos ha muerto, ando mal con la tecnologia micro.

pero fijense si les cae un muerto parecido.

y si alguno sabe algo de la teoria de esos displays, cuente por favor, es solo curiosidad, no es para armar nada.

saludos


----------



## alexus (Ene 5, 2010)

fernando, no he tenido oportunidad de usar esos artilugios, pero, 

webiando encontre esto: quizas te sirva:

http://cristhianclavoycanela.blogspot.com/2009/08/curso-como-reparar-mp3-y-mp4.html


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 6, 2010)

recuerden que los integrados son pequeños y los encapsulados grandes, fernandob no viste un recuadro negro despues del flex pues es probable que en ese integrado procese las señales asi pasa con los celulares


----------



## alexus (Ene 6, 2010)

pero ahora, como trabajan esos lcd?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 6, 2010)

segun mis observaciones por matriz, y las conecciones se realizan por encima del cristal, dejame destripar uno y le tomo foto


----------



## fernandob (Ene 7, 2010)

pocos cables o pistas para una matriz de ese tipo y con colores.

si uno inteligente de puntos tiene esa cantidad de cables.
no tendria mas d e20 pistas asi a ojo


----------



## EARE (Ene 10, 2010)

simplemete es un liquido que excitado por una carga


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 10, 2010)

fotos!!! fotos!!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 10, 2010)

mañana mismo destripo uno y lo subo,
(asi te deshaces de el arbolito de navidad? ja ja bueno tu avatar)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 10, 2010)

yo los he visto con esos chips que llevan un chorrete de plastico casi entrando en el display, a la salida de ese chip si salian varias pistas, pero era de un mp3

muy bueno tu avatar chico


----------

